
EscayaAST an alternative to ESTree AST specifications - incesc123
https://github.com/escaya/dev/tree/ast/src/ast
======
detaro
404

~~~
incesc123
[https://github.com/escaya/escaya/tree/master/src/ast](https://github.com/escaya/escaya/tree/master/src/ast)

